# Recommendations for Wilmington Kure,Wrightsville Beach to Emerald Isle NC?



## pcgirl54 (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been to many beach destinations from the north to Hilton Head-OBX,MB,VB, HHI.

 I am curious about Wilmington-Wrightsville & Kure Beach and a coworker mentioned that Emerald Isle NC has a gorgeous beach.

 I belong to RCI and II. What timeshares if any are in that area? Right on or near the beach not 30 minutes away.

I recall a TS called Atlantic Beach  but don't know anything about it and it seems too far from where we want to go.

 How are these areas different from OBX or MB which are north and south of those locations. What is there to do? Where to eat?

 If there are no TS's in the area where would one stay? We are an adult couple early 50's. I am thinking very early summer or late May 09. The water was cold in OBX when we visited May of 06.

 I am not sure we would drive as it is probably 13 hrs away. Would one use another airport besides Myrtle Beach?  Coming from the North I-95 what is the best route to drive?

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 24, 2008)

We are looking to go to Mryte Beach next year and it seems the best prices on air for us is the Wilmington airport (Wilmington, NC - New Hanover County (ILM)).

I don't know anything about the area, sorry I can't help.


----------



## elaine (Jul 24, 2008)

*I own at Atlantic BEach*

it is about 20 minutes from Emerald Isle on the same barrier island (AB is at the top, Emerald is at the bottom).  AB is the same gorgeous beach (very wide) as Emerald.  AB has houses on either side and no public beach access, so the only people on the beach are a few houses and AB folks, which is nice. AB differs from OBX in that it is MUCH wider and has a nice slope to the deeper water vs. a steeper drop at OBX.  Also, AB is MUCH warmer.
AB is across the bridge from Moorehead City.  There are a few day trips of exploring that you can do--but mostly it is a sun/sand kind of place.  FYI-DH says the fishing is excellent and he goes out every year on either charters or day trips. feel free to PM with additional questions. Elaine


----------



## silvertrac51 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Wrightsville Bch., NC*

I happen to be a native of Wilmington and will say our beaches are very nic eand clean.

From Atlantic Bch. down to Southport - all the beaches are very similar. Plenty of places to eat, plenty of beach to explore. 

The small towns associated with the beaches have the regular gift shops and novelty stores. *Morehead City*, near Atlantic Bch and *Wilmington* at Wrightsville Bch - Topsail Bch - Carolina Bch - Kure Bch are the bigger towns with shopping malls, WalMarts, etc. - Basically your normal town.

For my time spent, I will go to Myrtle Beach - plenty of Restuarants, Shows, Shopping, Golf, siteseeing and most anything else.

If you are looking for normal and  more seclusion stay away from Myrtle Bch and choose one of the others.

You can have fun at any of them. Just more to do in the Myrtle Bch area.

Have a great time !!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 26, 2008)

A lovely feature of Emerald Isle, on which Atlantic Beach is situated, is that it's an east-west island so you get beautiful light at both sunrises and sunsets. Good restaurants in Swansboro and Morehead City/ Beaufort. Emerald Isle is actually both the name of the island, and a town on the island. I haven't been for several years, but used to go about every summer and always thought the beach was especially beautiful there.


----------

